# Chrome trim staining?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

A friend of mine at work asked if I could have a look at this for him, he's only had the car 3/4 months probably only washed it once in that time. It's a 2014 Astra estate. The chrome roof rails and chrome trim around the Windows has what looks like lime scale staining! I had a quick go at a small area with some Meguiars metal polish, some glass cleaner, topaz, and a few others that I had in my boot at the time but as soon as it buffs off it reappears as if nothing has touched it.

Any ideas, and baring in mind he wouldn't of heard of anything other than what could be purchased from Halfords.lol


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd probably try Autosol M1, although it has little or no abrasion qualities or maybe some Barkeepers Friend.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

....good luck! I tried to get similar from a friends Audi.......could not get it to come off.

It's probably caused by a cheap 'scratch and wash' using a strong Traffic Film Remover.

I took lighe staining off the Mercedes trim yesterday with teh fine bitemax twin....but your picture looks like proper clouding.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bero said:


> ....good luck! I tried to get similar from a friends Audi.......could not get it to come off.
> 
> It's probably caused by a cheap 'scratch and wash' using a strong Traffic Film Remover.
> 
> I took lighe staining off the Mercedes trim yesterday with teh fine bitemax twin....but your picture looks like proper clouding.


I mentioned the bar keepers friend to him, I did ask if he had used a wash an go service and he was unsure as its his wife's car and she may of done. My thoughts were strong TFR clouding.
I've got some Bkf here somewhere so ile take it with me tomorrow and have a dabble at it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like thats goosed chum. There's another thread about the chrome trim on am audi a4 going the same way. 

The same thing happened on my seat Exeo, and the dealers replaced all the trims under warranty, purely because they obviously weren't for for purpose. How many folk know that a tfr is actually bad for the trims. The dealers use the stuff for goodness sake. 

Anyway, given that it's a 2014 car, approach the dealers and see what they say. Alternatively, some of tge products will temporarily improve the appearance of the trims, bit the cloudiness will reappear. 

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Me laddo has recently got an 11 plate Focus Titanium (got him a really gd deal on it as well) and the trim was exactly the same. He has has much idea of cleaning a car let alone 'detailing' one as I have about Astro Physics so it was down to me to have a crack at bringing 'em back....tried a few things after spending a day on it...tried polishing it out......nothing....last resort was my tube of AG metal polish......2 goings over and it's like brand new......wish I'd took some bloody photos now!

To add, Cookies mentioned TFR.....ill put some pics up in a bit of the rental car I'm in at the min.....be afraid!


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

That trim can be clear coated. It is on my car. So regular polish and not metal polish.

I find that Werkstat Prime Strong always cleans that type of trim nicely.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

DJBAILEY said:


> That trim can be clear coated. It is on my car. So regular polish and not metal polish.
> 
> I find that Werkstat Prime Strong always cleans that type of trim nicely.


I tried Prime, I tried paint polish and I tried metal polish on my friends Audi. Never made any difference.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Try Menzerna cream metal polish on a MF first, and as a last resort very fine wire wool.
Only apply a little bit of pressure. CYC sell it.


----------



## gingar-genome (May 7, 2016)

I had the same on my 2014 insignia, was also on the interior metal finish(plastic) parts too. The car was gardx treated by the dealer(never again) which I believe caused it. Never could sort it, the windscreen was also constantly streaky in certain conditions. Lesson learnt, use pro detailer in future. 

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------

